# Congo Tetras



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

These are my new guys. Picture was taken with no flash using only the 20watts of fluorescent light in the tank reflector.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

good stuff


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

they look great


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

beautiful... one of my favorite african fish.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice! Do you have them with any other fish?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

cool pics


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Very nice indeed









Do they prefer similar conditions as S. American Tetra's, or are they more comparable to African cichlids in that respect?


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

They are inhabitants of large rivers and their tributaries in Africa so they're more like South American tetras in their water preferences than they are like the African Rift Lake cichlids. Right now this trio is in a 10 gallon grow-out tank with my 5 baby _Polypterus_. Eventually they will all be moving to a much larger tank when they have enough size to survive in it!


----------

